# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Du Lịch Brazil- Brazil Travel Guides

## jenaveve

Bài viết được trích từ  : Brazil Travel Deals


Du Lich Brazil-Brazil Travel Guides – Quốc gia của bóng đá, Bossa Nova và Feijoada bắt mắt khách du lịch cho nhiều quan điểm tự nhiên, chủ yếu là các bãi biển và thời tiết thực sự nóng nhưng tốt đẹp Du lịch ở Brazil là một lĩnh vực phát triển và quan trọng cho nền kinh tế của một số khu vực của đất nước. Cả nước có 5.1 triệu người truy cập 2010, xếp hạng trong các điều khoản của khách du lịch quốc tế là điểm đến chính thứ hai ở Nam Mỹ, và thứ ba ở Mỹ Latinh sau khi Mexico và Argentina. *Brazil Travel Tips* cung cấp cho cả khách du lịch trong nước và quốc tế, một âm giai phong phú các lựa chọn, với khu vực tự nhiên là sản phẩm du lịch phổ biến nhất, một sự kết hợp với giải trí và vui chơi giải trí du lịch sinh thái, chủ yếu là CN và bãi biển, và chuyến phiêu lưu, cũng như lịch sử và du lịch văn hóa.



Trong số những điểm đến phổ biến nhất là Khu rừng, bãi biển và các đụn cát ở khu vực Đông Bắc, các SwampTrung tâm khu vực Tây, bãi biển tại *Rio de Janeiro*và Santa Catarina, du lịch lịch sử văn hóa ở Minas Gerais và các chuyến đi kinh doanh để thành phố São Paulo. Các quốc gia của Brazil là một thiên đường nhiệt đới, để kéo dài của khu rừng nhiệt đới, hòn đảo với những bãi biển nhiệt đới, và vô tận các con sông. Lượn, lướt, chèo thuyền và câu cá là các hoạt động phổ biến với những cơ hội tuyệt vời cho leo núi và đi bộ đường dài. Rio de Janeiro đã quá nhiều để xem và làm từ viện bảo tàng, công viên và khu vườn kỳ lạ, bãi biển,và nhảy múa với cảnh núi non của thành phố.
Brazil, gần gấp đôi kích thước của châu Âu (không bao gồm Liên Xô cũ), là tiểu bang lớn nhất ở Nam Mỹ, chiếm một số 47% của tiểu lục địa. Với kích thước to lớn, tài nguyên thiên nhiên, nó không chỉ là người khổng lồ của Nam Mỹ nhưng có vẻ mệnh để trở thành một cường quốc thế giới tuyệt vời.

----------

